# HP1020 not working under Snow Leopard



## DABailey (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone have a suggestion on how to get my HP1020 Laserjet to work with SL? I just upgraded both my MacBook and iMac to SL last night. One of my printers worked fine but my HP1020 stopped working. I can see it but it won't print.

Any ideas?


----------



## squaresnappr (Aug 27, 2009)

DABailey said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to get my HP1020 Laserjet to work with SL? I just upgraded both my MacBook and iMac to SL last night. One of my printers worked fine but my HP1020 stopped working. I can see it but it won't print.
> 
> Any ideas?


Hi, put the snow leopard dvd in your computer and then open the optional install folder in finder. You will see "printer support" and check the box off to install this. You will see other optional installs like rosetta and quicktime. Hopefully your printer is supported. There is a long list of HP printers on the apple site. Hope this helps.


----------



## fantastic (May 12, 2009)

Now when you say not working.... is it when you try and print the print manager quits unexpectedly thus causing the printer to sit in limbo waiting for your document to spool?

It's a known issue with users who have HP LaserJet P1000/1000 series printers and have upgraded to SL. My solution was to use an older driver  

For example my HP is a P1505 the latest driver is version 1.0.8. I downgraded to version 1.0.4 

Cheers!


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

FYI, I don't believe the HP Laserjet 1020 ever officially supporting Mac OSX.
I know many tried using drivers for the 1012, and 1022 with limited success.
You might want to see if that works.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

fantastic said:


> For example my HP is a P1505 the latest driver is version 1.0.8. I downgraded to version 1.0.4
> Cheers!


Same here... i've posted in two other threads about SL Printing issues with the HP P1000 series printers. I got my P1005 up and running with the 1.0.4 drivers as well.. 

BReligion


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

DABailey said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to get my HP1020 Laserjet to work with SL? I just upgraded both my MacBook and iMac to SL last night. One of my printers worked fine but my HP1020 stopped working. I can see it but it won't print.
> 
> Any ideas?


Yup!! Your SL Mac can "see" your connected HP1020 Laserjet printer as it's connected but it can't do anything else - like use it, as there is no supporting driver software.

Gheese, do your homework and read what is supported if you want things to work before updating your Mac OS and for connected peripherals.

That printer isn't even listed in the Apple supported list if you'd looked:
Mac OS X v10.6: Printer and scanner software

Or maybe you could setup a compatible network print server to get it working.

Our old HP Laserjet 4ML (serial/localtalk port connected) is still fully functional with all our local ethernet connected networked Macs - including G3/9.1, G3/MB 10.4.11, G4 MDD 10.5.8, and MBP 10.6.1 and it's almost through its third 5,000 page box of paper with a single toner cartridge replacement. That's good Mac hardware/software working economy in my opinion!!!

Patrick Mead-Robins
Mac Solutions
250-652-1860
-----------------------------


----------



## DABailey (Aug 12, 2009)

pm-r said:


> Yup!! Your SL Mac can "see" your connected HP1020 Laserjet printer as it's connected but it can't do anything else - like use it, as there is no supporting driver software.
> 
> Gheese, do your homework and read what is supported if you want things to work before updating your Mac OS and for connected peripherals.
> 
> ...


Always like those people who pass comment on what someone should have done rather than what someone could do...lol...do my homework...such as find the HP1022 in the supported list...which is the driver I successfully used in Leopard...and assumed the HP1022 driver would work in Snow Leopard...geez wish I had thought of checking all that first...why didn't I think of that...oh yeah...I did...

Then I mistakenly assumed that these forums were for Mac users to share information and assitance with each other without fear of ridicule for not doing their homework before hand...I thought being a part of a Mac users forum was to HELP me do my homework...like a support group...

So where does one go to ask if anyone has successfully managed to get the HP 1020 to work under Snow Leopard?


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

*Did you google HP 1020 Snow Leopard?*

I did.


You're find a few folks have got them working properly.

Harvey


*From Apple - Support - Discussions - Forum Home*

Getting HP 1020 to work on Snow Leopard 
Posted: Sep 13, 2009 12:07 PM Reply Email 


I believe I've found the answer for all the 1020 problems. I've posted this in several other topics but no one has responded. So I decided to post it in a new topic. So this worked for me.

1) Make sure your running 10.6.1
2) Download and Install the latest HP drivers here: HP Printer Drivers for Mac OS X v10.6
3) Go to System Preferences and add a new printer
4) Make sure your 1020 is plugged via USB
5) Make sure it says "Searching for new drivers"
6) In the Print Using drop down click "Select Printer Software"
7) Find the driver that says "HP LaserJet, 1.0.0.148"
8) Click Add and you should be good to go.

Please let me know what happens. 
Best of Luck to all
macdiscuss 

iMac 24 inch 3.06 GHz iMac 17 inch 1.83 GHz Mac OS X (10.6)


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Harvey beat me with his reply and I was about to post a reply with some similar hopefully helpful suggestions gleaned from the web:

"Hello! 
Success story here with the 1020 and the new driver update from Apple 

I have installed the update for HP printer OSX.6. I have found it here:
HP Printer Drivers for Mac OS X v10.6

I had a bug while installing, the installer hang for the last part and I did a hard restart (press the start button until extinction)

After restarting, I went to system pref, Printer, add a printer.
There I see my HP 1020 on my airport system.
I've selected it and there is no automatic selection for the driver.
I chose the option select a driver and I have typed 1022 in the search (upper right of the driver select window)
There, I have chose HP Laserjet 1022 1.0.0.148

Now my 1020 is printing! Hourra!!!

My specs: Macbook White 2008, OSX 10.6.1 

Hope that help!

David "

And:
"I can verify that this does work, though the installation takes forever to finalize. Be patient and it will finish. You will have two 1022 drivers in the list. Choose the one without Cups+Gutenprint.

Thank you Dadigri for the news!"
HP LaserJet 1020 and Snow Leopard please - Mac printing and scanning - HP Support Forum

And maybe the "HP Printer Drivers for Mac OS X v10.6" might even have been updated as the release date shows September 21. 2009.
HP Printer Drivers for Mac OS X v10.6

But no sign of the 1020 in their "supported" list, so try the suggestions anyway.

Patrick Mead-Robins
Mac Solutions
250-652-1860
-----------------------------


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

An interesting read - "HP adds Snow Leopard printer drivers after customer complaints"

HP adds Snow Leopard printer drivers after customer complaints | Printers | Macworld

It seems some newer drivers were added and maybe even more with todays 21/9/2009 release.

HP Printer Drivers for Mac OS X v10.6

Patrick Mead-Robins
Mac Solutions
250-652-1860
-----------------------------


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

DABailey said:


> Always like those people who pass comment on what someone should have done rather than what someone could do...lol...do my homework...such as find the HP1022 in the supported list...which is the driver I successfully used in Leopard...and assumed the HP1022 driver would work in Snow Leopard...geez wish I had thought of checking all that first...why didn't I think of that...oh yeah...I did...
> 
> Then I mistakenly assumed that these forums were for Mac users to share information and assitance with each other without fear of ridicule for not doing their homework before hand...I thought being a part of a Mac users forum was to HELP me do my homework...like a support group...
> 
> So where does one go to ask if anyone has successfully managed to get the HP 1020 to work under Snow Leopard?


Umm..nowhere in your original post did you mention using the 1022 driver.
It can get testy in here (don't know why? I thought Canadians were friendlier). 
Anyways, hope the recent postings have solved your problem.


----------



## DABailey (Aug 12, 2009)

satchmo said:


> Umm..nowhere in your original post did you mention using the 1022 driver.
> It can get testy in here (don't know why? I thought Canadians were friendlier).
> Anyways, hope the recent postings have solved your problem.


Taking a deep slow breath.....yeah you're right...testy day all around...sorry 'bout that. I've been in a few forums and I guess the "you are a dummy" responses get to you sometimes...lol. Thanks to Harvey's post I may have another go at this printer...and all will be right in my world again...thanks!


----------



## DABailey (Aug 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I did.
> 
> 
> You're find a few folks have got them working properly.
> ...


Thanks Harvey! I've tried similar things but get errors along the way...hopefully when I get home tonight I can get this printer up and running again using your instructions.


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

My HP 1020 is shared through an old G4 sawtooth . I have a MB pro on 10.6.1 and I was able to print with no problems.
BTW this is the best printer I have owned.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I like HP hardware.

I hate HP software.

In the past three years I've purchased two C4400 series All-In-One models from HP, and while I've had zero problems with printing, I've never been able to make the built-in HP scan software work. I purchased VueScan on a day when I was desperate, and it's proven to be a very capable substitute (with some quirks). I *would* like to see if the built-in HP text recognition software is better than that which comes with the HP.


----------



## DABailey (Aug 12, 2009)

*Still not working....arrrggg!*



yoyo said:


> My HP 1020 is shared through an old G4 sawtooth . I have a MB pro on 10.6.1 and I was able to print with no problems.
> BTW this is the best printer I have owned.


I love this printer...and I hate this printer!
I'm still not able to get this to work on my system. I have another HP multifunction machine at it works fine but my 1020 will not initialize or print. It looks like it wants to work but the queue just sends my print jobs off into cyberspace somewhere. I may rebuild my MacBook and put it back to Leopard and forgo the Snow (job) upgrade. I thought one of the few highlights of the Snow Leopard upgrade was printer support?

I'll keep trying as I'm sure SOMETHING will get this printer working...maybe a call to Apple and HP support centers? Frustrating indeed!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

DABailey said:


> I love this printer...and I hate this printer!
> I'm still not able to get this to work on my system. I have another HP multifunction machine at it works fine but my 1020 will not initialize or print. It looks like it wants to work but the queue just sends my print jobs off into cyberspace somewhere. I may rebuild my MacBook and put it back to Leopard and forgo the Snow (job) upgrade. I thought one of the few highlights of the Snow Leopard upgrade was printer support?
> 
> I'll keep trying as I'm sure SOMETHING will get this printer working...maybe a call to Apple and HP support centers? Frustrating indeed!


Well DABailey, I feel your frustration and for my own knowledge base I went off looking for answers, and to save you more frustration I think you have but two choices - go back to Mac OS 10.5.x or sell your HP 1020 and buy a newer and proper PLx (Postscript) Mac supported printer and I would strongly suggest the latter. 

The reasons why I suggest so:
- The HP 1020 is a GDI printer, and I wondered how such a Windows supported printer would even work on a Mac OS.
Well, apparently the printer people made an "emulator" which was probably written in Carbon for the Mac to do all the processing/rasterizing etc, and then sent the print job off to the printer - sort of how the old QuickDraw printers worked.

- There are different firmware versions of the printer and various Macs and that's possibly a reason *some* Mac users can get the 1020 working while the suggestions fail for others.

- Why with the release of Snow Leopard (10.6), do certain GDI printer drivers as well as PostScript printer plug-ins no longer work?

Answer: This is due to a change in the allowed programming languages for 10.6. Apple stopped allowing any drivers and/or plug-ins that were written in the Carbon language from working under a 64-bit application. Going forward, all drivers and plug-ins must be written in the Cocoa programming language in order to have full compatibility with both 32-bit and 64-bit applications.

- Snow Leopard made many [insert your brand here] printers obsolete because Apple is no longer allowing drivers that were written in the Carbon programming language.

Most were and may even involve some of the open source printing stuff.

- Looking at some of the reviews of the HP 1020, it seems it was a cheap (under $200.00) with mediocre printing results.

A quick look at Staples.ca and FutureShop.ca etc. showed lots of Mac compatible Laser printers, and some even under the $100.00 price. And even some color models close to the price you paid for the 1020. But I would sure check any compatibility first at:
Mac OS X v10.6: Printer and scanner software

and also:
Apple Releases Snow Leopard-Compatible Printer Drivers - Mac Rumors
and maybe even:
Apple Releases Snow Leopard-Compatible Printer Drivers - Mac Rumors

And considering you have two Macs, you could save your frustration even further by getting a newer proper PS supported laser printer that can be shared or networked and end up with a frustration free Mac printing experience. ;-)

Anyway, that's my two bits worth and thanks for your original post and forcing me to update my own knowledge base. ;-)

Patrick Mead-Robins
Mac Solutions
250-652-1860
-----------------------------


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

pm-r said:


> The reasons why I suggest so:
> - The HP 1020 is a GDI printer, and I wondered how such a Windows supported printer would even work on a Mac OS.


Good points, however my HP1022 is practically the same as the 1020. Not sure if it's a GDI printer, but it's host based and it's certainly not a Postscript printer. 
Yet there is a recent upgraded driver from HP. 
My guess is they're just releasing update drivers to those printers it officially supported for the Mac.

Sorry DABailey, I know what you mean...those small HP printers are quite nice when you've got them running.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

satchmo said:


> Good points, however my HP1022 is practically the same as the 1020. Not sure if it's a GDI printer, but it's host based and it's certainly not a Postscript printer.
> Yet there is a recent upgraded driver from HP.
> My guess is they're just releasing update drivers to those printers it officially supported for the Mac.
> 
> Sorry DABailey, I know what you mean...those small HP printers are quite nice when you've got them running.


OK, but an HP 1022 is NOT the same as an HP 1020 Mac connected printer - close but no cigar and the actual model numbers DO refer to different models - hence the model numbering, and I'm getting confused which doesn't take much. ;-)

ie: HP's spec site for the 1022 says "Print languages, std. - Host-based printing" which implies the 1022 is a GDI printer, yet another site says "Language Simulation - PCL 5E". HP Laserjet,Color Laserjet 1022 specs

So I gather that Apple has included the proper Cocoa and equivalent 32/64 bit driver and or emulation stuff (if needed) software for the HP 1022 in the Mac OS 10.6 or 10.6.x update install for it to work. But the 1020 seems to be left out of the update for the reasons I mentioned previously. Mac OS X v10.6: Printer and scanner software

And I have no idea if *all* the previous 'normal' available HP 1022 printer options or the HP utilities work properly when the 1022 is connected and running in Mac OS 10.6.x, or if it's even networkable or sharable.

Anyway, it's good to know your HP 1022 is still working for you with SL 10.6.x.

Patrick Mead-Robins
Mac Solutions
250-652-1860
-----------------------------


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> I like HP hardware.
> 
> I hate HP software.
> 
> In the past three years I've purchased two C4400 series All-In-One models from HP, and while I've had zero problems with printing, I've never been able to make the built-in HP scan software work. I purchased VueScan on a day when I was desperate, and it's proven to be a very capable substitute (with some quirks). I *would* like to see if the built-in HP text recognition software is better than that which comes with the HP.


Did you ever try using the Mac's built-in "Image Capture" for scanning??

Then try using any installed "text recognition software" on the saved scan file??

pm-r
------


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

*HP Printer [C4440] Problems with 10.6.1*

After I upgraded to 10.6.1, my HP C4440 would print, but not scan. I spent a long time on the phone with Apple tech -- no solution. I was given the number for HP tech, and eventually it got solved. The printer driver downloaded from the HP site worked, the Driver downloaded from the Apple site did not work!. 

The only glitch in the process with HP was not being instructed to disconnect the power supply from the printer and then re-connect after a minute or so. The service tech was super patient and pleasant and it turned out to be a learning experience for both of us.

The printer now works as it should, and did with 10.5.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

DABailey said:


> I love this printer...and I hate this printer!
> I'm still not able to get this to work on my system. ... ... ...
> I'll keep trying as I'm sure SOMETHING will get this printer working...maybe a call to Apple and HP support centers? Frustrating indeed!


Just one last gasp here DABailey, but did you install Rosetta with your 10.6 install and configure your HP LJ 1020 accordingly to use the old (possibly Carbon) software to be used.

Regardless, I'd still suggest replacing it with a proper Mac OS 10.6 supported Postscript printer and save your frustration and time - either one must be worth more to you than the cost of a proper working sharing/networking printer. ;-)

Patrick Mead-Robins
Mac Solutions
250-652-1860
-----------------------------


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Kleles said:


> After I upgraded to 10.6.1, my HP C4440 would print, but not scan. I spent a long time on the phone with Apple tech -- no solution. I was given the number for HP tech, and eventually it got solved. The printer driver downloaded from the HP site worked, the Driver downloaded from the Apple site did not work!.
> 
> The only glitch in the process with HP was not being instructed to disconnect the power supply from the printer and then re-connect after a minute or so. The service tech was super patient and pleasant and it turned out to be a learning experience for both of us.
> 
> The printer now works as it should, and did with 10.5.


Apple's OS usually supplies the printer software (sometimes in a basic but working form) for supported printers, but for other scanning software, OCR installs etc. with a connected All-In-One (or plain scanner), the user usually needs the software from the manufacturer to be installed and their install procedure followed as they say like a sergeant general- often with the peripheral disconnected while the software install is done, a System restart and then connect and power up the peripheral.

Unfortunately no "standard" procedural Mac method seems to exist. But most have directions and procedures on their web support site.

Patrick Mead-Robins
Mac Solutions
250-652-1860
-----------------------------


----------



## DABailey (Aug 12, 2009)

pm-r said:


> Apple's OS usually supplies the printer software (sometimes in a basic but working form) for supported printers, but for other scanning software, OCR installs etc. with a connected All-In-One (or plain scanner), the user usually needs the software from the manufacturer to be installed and their install procedure followed as they say like a sergeant general- often with the peripheral disconnected while the software install is done, a System restart and then connect and power up the peripheral.
> 
> Unfortunately no "standard" procedural Mac method seems to exist. But most have directions and procedures on their web support site.
> 
> ...


I'll keep poking away at it. Some users have gotten this to work so I can too, I just need to find the right combination of software, luck, and patience. I'm going to try finding a 1-800 number for HP and start there next. I have 2 of these printers so tossing it out and buying a new one is not my top option. I have a working HP multifunction but it is color inkjet, not laser, so I don't want to use it as my primary printer due to cost per page. As for Rosetta, yes, I did install that with the upgrade. As far as I'm concerned the hardware is perfect so to toss this out due to a software issue make no sense to me...software can be written, updated, or fixed...the suppliers owe us that much don't you think? If worst comes to worst I'll write a Unix script to handle the print queues. Does anyone know how to get rid of all the current printer drivers so I can install fresh copy?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

DABailey said:


> I'll keep poking away at it. Some users have gotten this to work so I can too, I just need to find the right combination of software, luck, and patience. ... ... ... Does anyone know how to get rid of all the current printer drivers so I can install fresh copy?


Hey DABailey, I was just at HP's tech support site to check out some stuff for a 10.6.1 Mac user who is using the HP LW 1012 successfully and you may want to have a read:
HP LaserJet 1012 Printer- HP LaserJet 1010, 1012, and 1015 Printers - Product Specifications - c00027618 - HP Business Support Center

Then there's a link for 10.6 support which is a MUST read: "HP LaserJet, Color LaserJet and LaserJet MFP Products - Mac OS X 10.6: HP LaserJet print drivers" at:
HP LaserJet, Color LaserJet and LaserJet MFP Products - Mac OS X 10.6: HP LaserJet print drivers - c01844302 - HP Business Support Center

And also notice their note: "NOTE:	Please do not reinstall drivers from HP LaserJet CDs or web downloads for previous Mac OS X 10.3, 10.4, or 10.5. The latest SnowLeopard compatible drivers are included in Mac OS X 10.6 and you’ll experience best performance and functionality if the latest HP software is used...."

So if you installed/migrated any old printer stuff, I'd trash it all, shut down and boot up and download and install the latest 10.6 printer stuff from Apple's site.

You'll find the printer stuff in /Library/Printers and any users printer setup stuff in ~/Library/Printers.

Unfortunately the HP site says in the: "HP LaserJet Printers supported in Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard – Print driver only" that the HP LW 1020 is NOT listed. :-(

But getting new printer stuff installed *may* help you with the problem.

Patrick Mead-Robins
Mac Solutions
250-652-1860
-----------------------------


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

DABailey said:


> ... ... ... I have 2 of these printers so tossing it out and buying a new one is not my top option. ... ... ...


Is there a local "used St. Philip's NL" or Craigslist type list in your area???

They could certainly be useful to a Windows or Linux user that can use the compatible drivers and software, and you could recover some cost towards a Mac compatible laser printer.

pm-r
--------


----------



## DABailey (Aug 12, 2009)

*Got the HP1020 working in the Snow storm!*

I tried all the downloads from Apple and HP, tried the removing and adding thing over and over...nothing worked. Finally I decided to remove the Snow Leopard upgrade from my iMac, leaving it on my MacBook and setting the printer up once again. BUT...before I tried that I found another option on another forum...using a linux based driver. Somewhat technical setup instructions using terminal but I figured why not give it a go. Oh, contacted HP and Apple for help too BTW...Apple were great in their efforts but passed me over to HP, who claimed this printer was a Window$ based printer only. Strangely the box had MAC compatible written on it...my last HP printer for sure...

Anyway, the reults of these instructions  http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/INSTALL.osx  worked and now my HP1020 is printing once again in Snow Leopard. Hope this helps someone else.

Now...ca someone show me how to insert a freakin' hyperlink in this forum correctly...lol!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

DABailey said:


> I tried all the downloads from Apple and HP, tried the removing and adding thing over and over...nothing worked. Finally I decided to remove the Snow Leopard upgrade from my iMac, leaving it on my MacBook and setting the printer up once again. BUT...before I tried that I found another option on another forum...using a linux based driver. Somewhat technical setup instructions using terminal but I figured why not give it a go. Oh, contacted HP and Apple for help too BTW...Apple were great in their efforts but passed me over to HP, who claimed this printer was a Window$ based printer only. Strangely the box had MAC compatible written on it...my last HP printer for sure...
> 
> Anyway, the reults of these instructions  http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/INSTALL.osx  worked and now my HP1020 is printing once again in Snow Leopard. Hope this helps someone else.
> ... ...


Congratulations on getting the HP 1020 printer working in SL, and I hope you don't have too many printing limitations.

I'm sorry I didn't provide you the link you found earlier, the reason being that I don't know of anyone that got it to work and that includes a distant removed relative trying to get his HP 1018 working - and that was back with the less fussy Mac OS 10.4.8!!!

BTW: I believe his 1018 also had "MAC compatible" on the box - NOT!!!

Patrick Mead-Robins
Mac Solutions
250-652-1860
-----------------------------


----------



## DABailey (Aug 12, 2009)

*Thanks for all the help*



pm-r said:


> Congratulations on getting the HP 1020 printer working in SL, and I hope you don't have too many printing limitations.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't provide you the link you found earlier, the reason being that I don't know of anyone that got it to work and that includes a distant removed relative trying to get his HP 1018 working - and that was back with the less fussy Mac OS 10.4.8!!!
> 
> ...


I'm just happy to have it working again...nothing worse than when you know it can work...but you just can't find the right combination...it becomes more of a puzzle or challenge for me then. If the printer had a hardware malfunction and died I'd simply buy a new one but to know it can work...and simply brick it...no way. As far as limitations go, so long as it prints straight text from Word or Pages then I'm G2G. I've got another color printer/multifunction unit for anything outside the black and white needed from the HP1020. Next time around though it will be an Epsom or other printer for me. No more HP for me.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

DABailey said:


> I'm just happy to have it working again...nothing worse than when you know it can work...but you just can't find the right combination...it becomes more of a puzzle or challenge for me then. If the printer had a hardware malfunction and died I'd simply buy a new one but to know it can work...and simply brick it...no way. As far as limitations go, so long as it prints straight text from Word or Pages then I'm G2G. I've got another color printer/multifunction unit for anything outside the black and white needed from the HP1020. Next time around though it will be an Epsom or other printer for me. No more HP for me.


Yes, some HP printers/scanners etc. (and some other brands and models as well) can sometimes be a bit tricky to setup and get working properly in various Mac OS X versions, especially if equivalent compatible software and drivers aren't always available, but it sure helps the user for plug&play use to use a device that is at least listed as Mac OS compatible on the manufacture's site - which the HP 1020 nor the HP 1018 is listed as such.

Then enter the hacker type world in an attempt to get things to work. ;-)

Patrick Mead-Robins
Mac Solutions
250-652-1860
-----------------------------


----------



## ober (Dec 28, 2010)

*hp 1020 driver and software*

Hello,
hp 1020 driver and software for all operating systems can download the most current versions of the connection link.
Easy come


----------

